# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  [Vista] Comment activer le compte administrateur quand on est plus administrateur ?

## Ender

Bonsoir  tous

C'est totalement desepr que je poste ce message. A l'origine je voulais mettre en rseau un portable vista avec un fixe XP. Et a a dvi sur un problme que je me suis cr tout seul. J'ai voulu modifier le mot de passe d'ouverture de session :

excuter > control userpasswords2
j'arrive dans la liste des utilisateurs (enfin il n'y a qu'un utilisateur) et dans les proprits, il y a un onglet appartenance au groupe.
Et l, je dcoche administrateur pour mettre  la place "utilisateur avec accs restreint" ou quelque chose dans le genre (je suis en train de regarder sous xp pour voir  quoi a ressemblait)

Bref,  prsent, je veux remettre en tat, c'est--dire que mon compte redevienne administrateur. Et  magie, pour ce faire, il me faut tre administrateur. Vous voyez donc que pour changer les comptes utilisateurs, il faut tre administrateur, et que pour afficher le compte administrateur, il faut aussi tre administrateur. 
Je voulais faire une  restauration de systme  hier, devinez quoi ? il faut tre administrateur.
J'ai tent le mode sans echec en me disant qu'il me porposerait de me loguer en admin, mais non.
J'ai essay 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon
pour crer la cl, mais il faut tre ... administrateur.


J'ai toujours le message : "Pour continuer, entrez un mot de passe administrateur, puis cliquez sur OK"
Sauf que y'a pas de petite case dans laquelle taper le mot de passe (d'ailleurs, il n'y a pas de mot de passe  taper)


Donc le compte n'a plus les droits d'administrateur, et je ne trouve pas le moyen de me logguer en administrateur pour rparer tout a.

Merci  tous pour votre aide

----------


## Ender

Bonsoir (re)

Voil, le problme est rsolu. Je tiens  remercier personnellement les 15 personnes qui ont lu ce message (retirez  ces 15 personnes les 10 fois o j'ai relu mon message pour tre sr qu'il tait comprhensible)

Bon et puisque ce problme de Windows Vista est tout de mme une bourde norme de la part des concepteurs Windows, je tiens  expliquer comment rsoudre ce problme qui peut vous rendre chauve  force de s'arracher les cheveux.

Rappel du contexte :
Windows Vista Edition Familiale premium
Lorsqu'il n'existe qu'un compte utilisateur sur la machine, dans 99% des cas, cet utilisateur a les droits d'administrateur. Ce qui lui permet d'installer des logiciels  volont, juste en appuyant sur le bouton "Continuer"  l'excution des logiciels, lors de la modification de cls de la base de registre, etc...

La bourde de Microsoft :
Si on dcide de restreindre les droits  l'unique utilisateur du PC, cet utilisateur n'a plus aucun droits d'administrateur. Donc plus aucun moyen pour lui de revenir en arrire (c'est  dire de se raffecter les droits d'administrateur), ni de changer des cls du registre, ni de faire une restauration du sytme. Et comme pour afficher le compte Administrateur au dmarrage du PC il faut tre administrateur, l'affaire semble cuite.
Ne pensez pas non plus que le mode sans echec vous affichera la liste des utilisateurs du PC + le compte administrateur. Le mode sans echec se met directement sur le bureau de Windows sans rien proposer.

La solution : 
Rebooter le PC
Appuyer sur F8 comme pour lancer le mode sans echec
Dans la liste qui apparait, en tout premier : la ligne qui sauve : Rparer Windows (fonctionnalit qui (de mmoire) est nouvelle et n'existe pas sur XP et antrieur).
Et l, se logger en tant qu'administrateur (le compte apparait dans la liste en plus de votre compte utilisateur personnel).
Puis lancer une "Restauration de Windows" en chosissant la date adquate.

Voili voilou, pour ceux qui se disent, il suffisait de mettre le CD de vista et de booter dessus, sachez que les portables sont frquemment vendus avec vista dj pr-install, et que par consquent, "ils" ne jugent pas ncssaire de vous fournir le CD de vista bien que vous ayez achet ne licence.


Voil en esperant que ce message sera utile.

Ender

----------


## djoyeux

sinon je sais pas si comme sur XP la manip existe toujours.

faire a la mire de connexion XP (ou vista)
plusieurs fois ctrl + alt +suppr

=> on rebascule en mire de session standard ou on peu taper un loggin et la tu met administrateur et tu te loggue.




> La bourde de Microsoft :
> Si on dcide de restreindre les droits  l'unique utilisateur du PC, cet utilisateur n'a plus aucun droits d'administrateur. Donc plus aucun moyen pour lui de revenir en arrire (c'est  dire de se raffecter les droits d'administrateur), ni de changer des cls du registre, ni de faire une restauration du sytme. Et comme pour afficher le compte Administrateur au dmarrage du PC il faut tre administrateur, l'affaire semble cuite.
> Ne pensez pas non plus que le mode sans echec vous affichera la liste des utilisateurs du PC + le compte administrateur. Le mode sans echec se met directement sur le bureau de Windows sans rien proposer.


heureusement que tes pas sous linux par ce que eux si tu pommes le mot de passe root je connais plus aucun moyen de rcuprer des droits admin si c le seul compte de se type sur ton poste?

----------

